# male or female syrian?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Hi all! So in the future i will be getting a hamster and i've got my eyes on syrians! However, i'd most likely only be able to supply a 100 x 50cm cage... is this still ok? ALSO, i've heard females can be extra picky about cage sizes so would it be better to get a male?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't found a particular sex being more picky about cages. Your cage is more than adequate so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I've found that my girls were much happier in a 100x50 cage while my males were ok in a 80x50. 

Your cage is fine either way


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

Females are by far more picky. They have a mating drive and can be stressed in a space that males will not be. An 100 x 50cm cage may satisfy a Male, but a female will probably want more space.


----------

